# New Critical Edition of Mahler 1 reveals musicians have been playing the wrong moveme



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe someone already posted this but I didn't see it. Sorry if someone did.

https://kennethwoods.net/blog1/2019...aying-the-wrong-movements-in-the-wrong-order/


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

:lol::tiphat::lol: A “Blumine” good article!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This may finally bring HIP into the late Romantic repertoire. Someone should tell Roger Norrington.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

“My new 10th Symphony, which I am calling ‘Purgatorio’ in honor of Sibelius’ music, is only four minutes long. It’s even shorter and more pointless than Sibelius 3.” We're learning some exciting things this first of April.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good April Fool's joke!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

Ha! Terrific stuff for 1 April.


----------

